# Dear Darren



## Chris (Dec 30, 2007)

Please animate this.


----------



## Drew (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh good lord, is that The King?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## DDDorian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just notice this thread, brutal hails to the adminishredder! (and of course Darren if he animates it)


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Chris (Jan 4, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Just notice this thread, brutal hails to the adminishredder! (and of course Darren if he animates it)



I take no credit for it, someone else found it.


----------



## smueske (Jan 4, 2008)

O KD rules. How cool!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 4, 2008)

GRANDMAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## noodles (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris said:


>



That is almost as metal as


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 7, 2008)

You could easily faaaaaalllll....


----------



## smueske (Jan 9, 2008)

Let me touch you, let me feel.


----------



## noodles (Jan 9, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> You could easily faaaaaalllll....



...and herniate a disc in your spine, forcing you to cancel your North American tour.


----------

